
Facebook to become world’s biggest virtual graveyard by 2098 - halfimmortal
http://viewstorm.com/2016/03/facebook-to-become-worlds-biggest-virtual-graveyard-by-2098-predict-researchers/
======
brudgers
Original at _The Daily Mail_ :
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3479288/Facebook-
wor...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3479288/Facebook-world-s-
biggest-virtual-graveyard-profiles-dead-people-living-users-end-century-say-
experts.html)

